# Rinsing ADA Amazonia Aquasoil



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a lot of ada soil with brown algae and try rising it with plenty of water but it seem to do nothing, rising it ruins the ada soil, all I had left was mud. Leave your soil as it is!!


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

<Frawg> said:


> I just got a 3 liter bag of this yesterday. I know you're supposed to rinse it somewhat (I've read about the amonia/ph problems with people who do not), but how much are you supposed to rinse it?


The ammonia/ph problems are why most people buy the substrate. It is loaded with nutrients and lowers water hardness. I don't think rinsing it will negate these effects.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

I rinsed it a bit and then realized I likely shouldn't be - and stopped.

But man - mud city! I'm going to have to drain the tank and try filling again. I did try to fill as gently as possible (small plate and all).

s


Finch_man said:


> I had a lot of ada soil with brown algae and try rising it with plenty of water but it seem to do nothing, rising it ruins the ada soil, all I had left was mud. Leave your soil as it is!!


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

I definitely have very hard water (well water). I've got to break in my newly aquired testing materials to see exactly what's up. Water straight from the tap, water 24 hours, and water from the tank.

Time to learn.

s


yoink said:


> The ammonia/ph problems are why most people buy the substrate. It is loaded with nutrients and lowers water hardness. I don't think rinsing it will negate these effects.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Do not rinse it (it will turn to mud). i recently put some in my 10 gallon tank . all i did was remove the fish and lower the water level then i poured in the Aqua soil then i put a styrofoam plate then filled up the tank and tested the ammo and it was very high so i did a 50 % water change then filled it up andd added fish with no problems also i have a low ph (6.7) and i haven't seen any decrease in it yet.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

That explains that then. I likely rinsed it enough to "turn it to mud".

I'm doing about an 80% water change (no occupants yet).

Thank you!

s


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

You're welcome also the catelog that came with it has lots of info in it lol next time read the directions


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

ADA recommends carbon to take out the cloudiness made from the aquasoil. I personally did not have any cloudiness without rinsing it. Of course when I disturb it now it gets pretty cloudy but clears in a few hours.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

I did read the bag a bit.

I also took the advice I read on our little ole forum here to rinse it a bit. Question becomes, how much?

s


fish_lover0591 said:


> You're welcome also the catelog that came with it has lots of info in it lol next time read the directions


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm using a Turtle 501 mini-cannister (cool little setup) with carbon in it, so that's good news. 

s


sandiegoryu said:


> ADA recommends carbon to take out the cloudiness made from the aquasoil. I personally did not have any cloudiness without rinsing it. Of course when I disturb it now it gets pretty cloudy but clears in a few hours.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

hows the flow on that canister filter ?


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

I think it's a bit much for a 5.5 gallon tank (just my opinion). I know someone here mentioned that the flow is adjustable - but I haven't found it yet if it is. So I'll be searching for that next. 

s


fish_lover0591 said:


> hows the flow on that canister filter ?


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

oh ok i was thinking of using it on my 10 gallon to get more equipment out of the tank


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I believe the little pamplet contained in the bag of aquasoil states that you should not wash it . . . and even so I have never had any clouding affects from aquasoil.


Although there are rare "bad bags" out there . . .


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

<Frawg> said:


> I did read the bag a bit.
> 
> I also took the advice I read on our little ole forum here to rinse it a bit. Question becomes, how much?
> 
> s


Where did it say to do that on this forum?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> Where did it say to do that on this forum?


I agree, I have never heard that ever


----------



## thatguy (Oct 11, 2005)

I never heard of rinsing it on this forum or any others. Ive seen people ask, but the replies are always not to rinse it.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

Now that you mention it, I may have been thinking about a thread where it was mentioned that Soilmaster should be rinsed.

Up till a few days ago, I was in "Soilmaster" mode - till they couldn't figure out how to get a 50 lb bag here.

My bad - I'll deal with the small amount used so far, and be better educated for the future use of the remaining.

Thanks for the input - I likely wouldn't have recalled that I was thinking of how Soilmaster was treated without the nudge.

s


bigstick120 said:


> I agree, I have never heard that ever


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine is a bit cloudy right now too but I think it might be bacteria bloom. Like the others have said don't rinse it and the ammonia is a short term problem and should be gone once your bacteria colony establishes itself.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

Yep. Lesson learned. Thankfully it was a small amount.

s


----------

